# Squrrel stew



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Squirrel stew*

2 squirrels dressed and cleaned
1 cup vinegar
1 onion dice
3/4 tsp of salt
1/2 tsp of pepper
1 1/2 tsp o seasoned salt
leaves from 3 stalks of celery
4 carrots diced
4-12 red potatoes depending on size

Wah dressed squirrel thoroughly and dice into bite sized peices. Combine vinegar, onion, salt, pepper in deep container and add enough water to cover and let stand for 3 hours. 

Remove squirrel and place in a roasting pan and brown in 375 deg oven. Add seasoned salt, cellery leaves, carfrots, and potatoes. Again cover with water. Cover and contiune cooking until tender about 2 hrs.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't mean to sound like a smart ass . . . but where does one get squirrel? Do you go to your backyard with a BB gun? Or do they sell it in a fancy shmancy type grocery store?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Not at all.......*

The best way is to hunt them.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Rudde*

We may not agree on football, but brother we agree on a whole lot of other stuff.  We used to have fricassied squirells and rabbits. As kids we would collect the lead bbs that occasionally turned up in a bite


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I prefer to hunt them over bait (birdfeeder). Little furry rats think they're getting a free meal, but what they don't know is that I'm just fattening them up!


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

fingersandclaws said:


> Don't mean to sound like a smart ass . . . but where does one get squirrel? Do you go to your backyard with a BB gun? Or do they sell it in a fancy shmancy type grocery store?



Backyard+ BB gun will work!


----------

